# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Հոգեբանական ի՞նչ հետք թողեց 2008 թ-ի մարտի 1-ը

## Ծով

Բարև....
Ժողովուրդ ջան,ե ս շատ մեծ մի խնդրանք ունեմ, որին կրկնակի խնդրում եմ լուրջ վերաբերվել...
Ես չգիտեմ, որքանով է հարմար այս թեման բացել հենց ասյ բաժնում, բայց համենայնդեպս քաղաքականությունում ըստ իս տեղին չէ...
ՄԻ խոսքով, հարկավոր է, որ դուք պատմեք այն, ինչ զգացել եք մարտի մեկից հետո: ինձ համար շատ դժվար կլինի հիմա փորփրել ու գտնել Ձեր արդեն կատարած գրառումները այս հարցի շուրջ...խնդիրն այն է, որ ինձ քաղաքական գնահատական  պետք չի, այլ զուտ մարդկային վերաբերմունք՛ անկախ հայացքներից, սա շատ կարևոր է: Պարզ է՞, որ հոգեբանական պահն է հետաքրքրում...
նախօրոք ասեմ, որ Ձեր գրառումներ Ձեր իսկ նիկերով կամ անուներով, դա էական չի, զետեղվելու են մի նյութում, որը դուք հետո կկարդաք ու կճանաչեք Ձեզ...բայց դա կլինի ոչ թե Ձեր մասին, այլ դուք կկազմեք դրա մի մասը :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Պատկերացրու, որ ամեն օր անցնում ես հարեւանի պարտեզի մոտով, որտեղ մի մեծ շուն է կատված ու անըդհատ քար ես շպրտում նրա կողմը ու խաղում նրա նյարդերի հետ: Չես վախենում նրանից, քանի որ կապված է: Նա միայն հաչում է, ուրիշ ոչինչ չի կարողանում անել:Հիմա ենթադրեք այդ շունը մի օր կտրում է կապը, հարձակվում է քեզ վրա ու կծում: *Եթե դու խելացի մարդ ես*, ապա հաջորդ անգամ նրա վրա քար չես գցի: Չնայած որ նա նորից կապված է, բայց դու կգիտակցեծ, որ նա ամեն վայրկյան կարող է կտրել շղթան ու հարձակվել քեզ վրա:
Համեմատությունը մի քիչ կոպիտ է, բայց տեղին է:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Եթե նախքան մարտի մեկը, ես դեռեւս ամբողջությամբ չէի ընդունում ԼՏՊ-ի վերադարձը քաղաքականություն եւ հույս ունեի, թե երկրում եղած իշխանություններով ու «ընդդիմություններով» կարելի է գոնե մի քիչ առաջ գնալ, ապա մարտի մեկին իշխանությունների կազմակերպած սպանդից հետո հասկացա, որ Լեւոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանի վերադարձը ճիշտ է եւ բխում է մեր ազգի շահերից: Սա քաղաքականություն:

Իսկ հիմա մի քիչ հոգեբանություն: 
Իսկ թե ի՞նչ խորը հետք թողեց մեր հասարակության վրա մարտի մեկի իրադարձությունները, մենք դեռ չենք զգում լիովին: Ճիշտ է, արդեն անցել է 5 ամսից ավել ժամանակահատված, բայց մենք դեռ «տաք» ենք, այդ պատճառով դեռեւս անզոր ենք օբյեկտիվորեն գնահատել…
Միայն կարող եմ ասել, որ մարտի մեկը սեւ բիծ է թողնելու մեր պատմության վրա եւ հիշեցնելու է սերունդներին, որ հայը հայի վրա ձեռք է բարձրացրել, սպանել է իր հայրենակցին՝ նրա զավակներին թողնելով որբ:
Մինչ այժմ, երբ դիտում եմ մարտի մեկի կադրերը, խորը հիասթափություն եմ ապրում, եւ մոտս զզվանքի նոր ալիք է ի հայտ գալիս մեր երկրում ապրող որոշ խլեզների ու անբարոյականի զավակների նկատմամբ:
Միեւնույն ժամանակ հուզվում ես, սիրտդ լցվում է հայրենակիցներիդ՝ իրենց իրավունքների եւ արժանապատվության համար պայքարող հայորդիների միասնությունից եւ վճռականությունից:

----------


## Ծով

_ՄԻ ԽՆԴՐԱՆՔ ԷԼ...ԻՐԱՐ ՀԵՏ ՈՉ ՄԻ ՔՆՆԱՐԿՈՒՄ..ԱՄԵՆ ՄԵԿԸ ԳՐՈՒՄ Է, ԻՆՉ-ՈՐ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ Է ՈՒ ՎԵՐՋ..._ :Smile: 
Շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Անձամբ ինձ վրա հոգեբանական մեծ վերք թողեց, որը չափազանց խորն է և որ ամենացավալին է` այդ վերքն ի զորու չէ լավանալու, քանի որ այդ  օրվա ողբերգական իրադարձությունների հետևանքով կորցրի ընկերներիցս մեկին… Քանի որ թեման բացված է ոչ թե քաղաքականությանը վերաբերող բաժնում, այլ հոգեբանությանը, այդ իսկ պատճառով խուսափում եմ գրառմանս մեջ այս ողբերգական իրադարձությանը որևէ քաղաքական գնատական տալուց, բայց պետք է նշեմ մի փաստ, որը կարելի է դիտել նաև հոգեբանության տեսանկյունից, այն է, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրոք սեփական ժողովրդի նկատմամբ նման դաժան սպանդ երբևէ չէր իրականացվել: 
Այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ ասելիքը շատ է, տրամադրությունը քիչ..

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հետքի փոխարեն թողեց՝  հասարակության համար կեխտափոս, ժողովրդի համր խորը անբավարարվածություն, պետության դեմքին ապտակի հետք և առավելագույն ձգված, լարված ոչ սոցիալական անդոր: :Think:

----------


## Tanamasi

ԱՄՈԹ  :Angry2:

----------


## Tanamasi

Ես ևս մեկ անգամ հմոզվեցի, որ մեր ազգը դեռ ցեղի մակարդակի է։ Թումանյանի ասած՝ մարդակերից մարդասպան ենք դառնում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ զգացողությու՞նը… Զզվանք, ատելություն, խղճահարություն հայ ազգի հանդեպ: Ես զարմանում էի երկու կողմից էլ տոննաներով ստեր տեսնելով: Փորձում հասկանալ, թե երկու կողմերն ում ինչ են ուզում ապացուցել: Վերջ, լավ, էլ չխորանամ, թե չէ գրառումս չափ ու սահման կանցնի: Հա՛, էդ երևի վերջին կաթիլն էր, որ վերջնականապես հիասթափվեմ էս ժողովրդից (երկու կողմերի մասնակցությամբ):

----------


## Վարպետ

Մոտս վերջապես զգացողություն առաջացավ, որ երկրում փոփոխություններ են լինելու: Հասկացա, որ այլեւս ոչ սադրանքով, ոչ բռնություններով, ոչ այլ` իշխանական վերնախավի կտավոր ունակություններին համապատասխան միջոցներով էս ալիքը էլ չի կասեցվի: Ոգեւորվեցի մի խոսքով: Երկրորդ զգացողությունս խորը ցավն էր` զոհերի առկայության կապակցությամբ:

----------


## Երվանդ

Էսօր սովորական օր էր՝ առաջին հայացքից, գարուն էր՝ արև, քաղաքում մեքենաների ու մարդկանց թվի մեծ կրճատումն էր միայն հուշում որ այս քաղաքում ինչ որ լուրջ բանա տեղի ունեցել, տաքցնող արևը ստիպում էր ժպտալ ու կատակել ընկերների հետ, բայց հենց լռություն էր տիրում թեկուզ մի փոքր, ներսից հոգու խորքից բարձրանում էին ցավն ու տխրությունը ու անզորությունը, երբ մտածում ես որ քո նման՝ քեզնից էլ լավ մարդիկ որ դեռ երեկ զգում էին գարունն ու արևը այսօր արդեն չկան մի բան է բարձրանում կոկորդովդ, ու զգում ես որ դա կտևի երկար շատ երկար, ու որ դու երբեք չես մոռանա 2008թ.-ի գարնան առաջին գիշերը, արյունոտ գիշերը, խեղված մարդկանց ու ճակատագրերի գիշերը, որին հաջորդեց ստի ու լկտիության քարոզը, փորձում են խեղել նաև մարդկանց ազատության ձգտումը, փորձում են մարդկանց համոզել որ իրենք լկտի թմրամոլ թալանչի խուլգաններ են, չի ստացվի երբեք, բոլորս գիտենք ինչ տեղի ունեցավ գիշերը, պատասխան եք տալու նաև սրա համար:

Ավելացվել է 47 վայրկյան անց
Մարտի 2-ին եմ գրել

----------


## dvgray

Հոգեբանական հետքը նման է պարտված ժամանակվա հոգեբանական վիճակին: Երբ ուզում ես ռեվանշի հասնել օր առաջ: 
Սակայն պարզ հասկանում եմ, որ այդպիսի պարտության պատասխանատում նախ և առաջ շարժումն է, որը պատրաստ չէր այդպիսի հարվածի…
Բազմիցս է ասվել, որ Քոչարյանի-Սերժ երկյակից ինչ ասես պետք է սպասել: Ու պատրաստ լինել: Իսկ պատրա՞ստ էր շարձումը Օպերայի դեպքերին, որոնք այս ամենի մեջ գլխավոր դետոնատորի դերն էին կատարում: Իհարկե ոչ: Ծայրահեղ դեպքում այդպես չեն պատրաստվում: Պատրասըժտվում են, սվինների դեմ հանելով թնդանոթներ…
Այս ամենով հանդերձ այս դեպքորը շատ էն հիշեցնում 1905-ի դեպքերը, երբ ցարական զորքերը գնդակահարեցին խաղաղ ու անզեն ժողովրդին: Դրանից տարիներ հետո, նոր հեղափոխականները հասկացան, որ խաղաղ հեղափոխություն չի լինում: Եթե ուզում ես հեղափոխես, ապա դա առանց արյունի հնարավոր չէ: Ու եթե դու չես թափում արյունը, ապա քոնը կթափեն:
…
Այսքնը հասկանալով,  իմ հոգեբանական վիճակը միայն բնորոշվում է պարտված լինելու կոմպլեկսով /եթե այդպիսին կա/ միայն, ու հարկ եկած դեպքում նրանց կաշիները քերթելու ցանկությամբ: 
…
… մի բան էլ: Այսքնից հետո վերջնականապես հայկական ոչ մի քաղաքական ուժի չեմ վստահում, ու բոլորին պատրաստ եմ ռեվիզիայի ենթարկելու մինչև վերջին ծալքերը: Սա էլ հոգեբանական դրական  ազդեցությունը:

----------


## Fedayi

> Իմ զգացողությու՞նը… Զզվանք, ատելություն, խղճահարություն հայ ազգի հանդեպ: Ես զարմանում էի երկու կողմից էլ տոննաներով ստեր տեսնելով: Փորձում հասկանալ, թե երկու կողմերն ում ինչ են ուզում ապացուցել: Վերջ, լավ, էլ չխորանամ, թե չէ գրառումս չափ ու սահման կանցնի: Հա՛, էդ երևի վերջին կաթիլն էր, որ վերջնականապես հիասթափվեմ էս ժողովրդից (երկու կողմերի մասնակցությամբ):


Համաձայն եմ, բայց միայն ոչ կարմիր հատվածի հետ. դա թույլի հոգեբանություն է` հիասթափվել ու պոչը շարժելով հեռանալ: Միայն ավելի վճռական եմ դարձել երկիրը երկիր դարձնելու պրոցեսում մի ավել քար ավելանալու հարցում:

----------


## Razo

Մարտի - 1 - ի վերաբերյալ ինձ մի հարցա հետաքրքրում: Ճիշտա՞ որ էտ օրը պաշտոնապես սգո օր չի նշանակված…  :Shok:

----------


## Kuk

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց միայն ոչ կարմիր հատվածի հետ. դա թույլի հոգեբանություն է` հիասթափվել ու պոչը շարժելով հեռանալ: Միայն ավելի վճռական եմ դարձել երկիրը երկիր դարձնելու պրոցեսում մի ավել քար ավելանալու հարցում:


Fedayi, չես կարդացե՞լ թեմայի հեղինակի կողմից կատարված գրառումը.



> _ՄԻ ԽՆԴՐԱՆՔ ԷԼ...ԻՐԱՐ ՀԵՏ ՈՉ ՄԻ ՔՆՆԱՐԿՈՒՄ..ԱՄԵՆ ՄԵԿԸ ԳՐՈՒՄ Է, ԻՆՉ-ՈՐ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ Է ՈՒ ՎԵՐՋ..._
> Շնորհակալություն


Ես էլ շատ բան ունեմ ասելու այս թեմայում, որոնք մեջբերում ու քննարկում են պահանջում, բայց թեման դրա համար չի բացված:

----------


## Արամ

Մարտի 1-ը Հոգեբանական համարյա բոլոր հետքերն էլ ողեց, նայած ում վրա

----------

